# 2.5 polycast on a 1 ton dually



## stoobs67 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was going to buy my second fisher polycaster sander. I have a 1.25 yard now, but i need to upgrade to a bigger one. Now fisher offers a 1.8 and a 2.5. I would love the 2.5 but i think that might be a bit big for my 1 ton mason dump. I was going to add 2 leafs to each spring, but i know i would be totally over weight legally even though i never seen a plow truck pulled over for over weight, also it might be to much weight for the motor. 

Anyone have any input on this? Thanks


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah........sell me your old one. LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Two strategies - Get the bigger one. Do your biggest lot first. 

Or - Get the smaller one. Put the extension on if you want to later. I bet this way is more expensive. Either way, register your truck for the weight you carry.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

stoobs67;843211 said:


> I was going to buy my second fisher polycaster sander. I have a 1.25 yard now, but i need to upgrade to a bigger one. Now fisher offers a 1.8 and a 2.5. I would love the 2.5 but i think that might be a bit big for my 1 ton mason dump. I was going to add 2 leafs to each spring, but i know i would be totally over weight legally even though i never seen a plow truck pulled over for over weight, also it might be to much weight for the motor.
> 
> Anyone have any input on this? Thanks


I run 2.0 yard sno-ways with 10" sides and get close to 3.0 yards in them. We run salt/sand through them alot also which is heavier than just straight salt and my 3500HD's hardly squat. When we load em full with mix we are right at GVWR


----------



## stoobs67 (Oct 28, 2009)

ive actually decided to get the 1.8. I can probably get a little over 2 yards when i start. i remember last winter putting about 1.5 in my other sander and it was alot of weight. I will just be pushing it with the 2.5 

Thanks for reply's


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

if you don't mind saying...what was the price of the 1.8 you got?
steve


----------



## stoobs67 (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know the price of the 1.8. I know the 2.5 is $5300 out the door no install. I imagine 
the 1.8 is just under 5k. My 1.25 was $4300 installed, but that was 2 years ago. I can let u know tomorrow when I pick it up.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

whats the gvw of the truck?


----------



## stoobs67 (Oct 28, 2009)

1120 gvw....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

stoobs67;845097 said:


> 1120 gvw....


Seems a little low for a tonner. Maybe a prius in KG


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

stoobs67;843628 said:


> I don't know the price of the 1.8. I know the 2.5 is $5300 out the door no install. I imagine
> the 1.8 is just under 5k. My 1.25 was $4300 installed, but that was 2 years ago. I can let u know tomorrow when I pick it up.


that's an incredible price just from searching the net...congrats !!!!


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

stoobs67;845097 said:


> 1120 gvw....


For a 1 ton? Wow, heck the 3500HD's are 15,000


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just remember that the new polys have the swing up lids and you cannot heap them. We bought the 2.5 for our 1 ton and will not top it off unless we are unloading on a big lot around the corner.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Just cause they have a lid, doesn't mean you have to use them. 

I had my 2.6 yard stainless steel on a ton ford and it was all it wanted. When rounded (close to 3 yards) it was really probably too much for the truck.


----------

